# Smoking course



## r2 builders (Sep 21, 2016)

I got part 1 and 3 didnt get #2


----------



## tuxer (Sep 22, 2016)

Did you check your junk/spam email folder?  My day 2, and only day 2, went into the Junk folder for some reason.


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 22, 2016)

Found it...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2016)

If you have any other issues let me know.


----------



## kalleybin (Dec 4, 2016)

I am also interested to get the courses.


----------

